# Unable to install 'Other devices' through Device Manager



## Underdog69 (Apr 29, 2009)

Hey guys, 

After re-imaging my notebook I noticed that various 'Other devices' were not installing. I've lost all the installtion discs that came with my notebook computer which I purchased at the end of the 08' year. I cannot connect to the Internet, so installing the devices through Windows is a no-go. I need a program which will scan through my notebook, list the uninstalled devices (shown in the image below) and allow me to install them, so I can connect to the Internet. Can somebody please recommend me a program that will allow me to do this but will not force me to connect to the Internet whilst installing the drivers?



Thanks in advance

Underdog69


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi Underdog69,
Welcome to TSF!

What is the make and model of this computer?
What OS is installed (Xp, Vista)?
Is this a downgrade from Vista to XP?

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Please dont pay for a program to scan the laptop, it is not necessary to do that,
there are drivers online probably for the laptop, just follow what BCCOMP suggested.


----------



## Underdog69 (Apr 29, 2009)

BCCOMP said:


> Hi Underdog69,
> Welcome to TSF!
> 
> What is the make and model of this computer?
> ...


Thanks for the quick reply BCCOMP,

The make and model of my notebook is: *Fujitsu LifeBook S6210*
The OS installed is: *Windows XP*
No it is not a downgrade from Vista to XP


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

ok i see your here hang on a minute and ill find what you need.


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Ok go here and download your drivers:

http://www.pc-ap.fujitsu.com/support/drv_lb_wxp_s6210.html

Note: Install chipset first before any of the other drivers
reboot pc between each driver installation so that in case if there is a problem you will atleast know which driver gave you a problem.


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

If you want to you can burn all of these drivers to a cd that way you always have
drivers to install if anything in the future should happen.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

HI,
Thanks for the backup Riskyone101 and the link for the drivers:
http://www.pc-ap.fujitsu.com/support/drv_lb_wxp_s6210.html

As Riskyone101 stated install the Chipset driver first. 
Also reboot the computer after you install a driver.
These are ZIP files so you will have to extract the files to a folder and run the SETUP (exe) file to install the drivers.

All the drivers should work with the exception of the Wireless drivers.
You have a choice of two:
Intel PRO 2200BG Module
Atheros Module

I am not sure which one you will need for the wireless.
My guess would be the Atheros Module, but I could be wrong.

Post back with any errors you have left in the device manager.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

I would wait on the wireless driver 

till last that way you wont get into any conflicts
with the other drivers while installing them.


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

I would also choose atheros Module first to install as being a fujitsu it is not 
likely to be the intel driver but cant be 100% sure on this as BCCOMP stated in his last post.


----------



## Underdog69 (Apr 29, 2009)

When I try and install the Chipset, an error occurs with the following message being shown:

Information
The Intel(R) Chipset Software Installation Utility requires a supported chipset platform running on a supported operating system. Check the System Requirements section of the README.TXT file for more information. 

Can somebody please help me out?


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Ok apologize here, when looking at the drivers i missed ACPI.

Ok heres the order and the drivers you will need for the notebook:

1. ACPI device driver
2. Chipset
3. Alps touchpad
4. Audio
5. Lan
6. Video
7. Modem
8. Wireless Lan (Atheros Module) if this isnt correct then download other
wireless driver, make sure to uninstall the atheros and remove it from add/remove, then reboot pc back to desktop before proceeding with the other choice please.

Optional:

Fujitsu Hotkey Utility
Lifebook application panel
Security application panel

Remember install 1 driver at a time in my order listed above, then reboot pc inbetween
driver installations, also wouldnt hurt to check device manager after installation of each driver before proceeding to install the next one.

example: install ACPI, reboot pc, go to device manager and look for it, make sure theres no marks by it and that it installed properly, by this simply right click on it and choose properties once box comes up look in the middle of it, should say this: device is working properly. note this will save alot of aggravation and headaches if you check this after each driver is installed and will perhaps save time.


Wireless Lan (Atheros Module)


----------

